# cordovan queens



## carnica bee (Jan 11, 2004)

Hi everyone. Does anyone know of a supplier of good cordovan queens. Im thinking of requeening one hive, and trying them. One day I was at home depot, and noticed cordovan bees on some flowers. They were very vibrant orange, & yellow. Just awesome to look at. 

Thanks very much.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Glens in Ca,sells breeder Cordovans,But on his web site he has a list of people that sell's their open mated queen's.I've had Cordovans for several years myself & I'm well pleased with them.their web is
members .aol.com/queenb95/cordovan.html


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They are beautiful to see. I bought a bunch from McCary.

McCARY APIARIES
P.O. Box 87
Buckatunna, MS. 39322
phone: 601-648-2747
Call after 5 p.m.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

hey Michael:hehe look at our time posted,anyway McCary is who I get mine from also,they are as you say, beautiful to see.>>>>Mark


----------



## salt lake buzz (Jul 3, 2004)

I've been chasing down a couple cordovans for spring as well. Glenn Apiaries only sells breeders or select queens, artificially inseminated. I emailed them about production queens. They recommended McCary or Pendell in No. California. Pendell doesn't have a website, but Glenn sent me a phone number.

(530) 963-3062


----------



## Beemaninsa (Jun 9, 2004)

Other than McCary and Pendall, Big Island Queen and Hawaiian Queen use Ohio Queenbreeders stock which exibit the Cordovan trait. Ohioqueenbreeders.com.


----------



## Tom H (Oct 24, 2004)

Hello, all:
I am new to the bee hobby and acquired a couple of hives last July. I was told that they are Italians. They are very gentle and seem to be good producers.
However, I am interested in the Cordovan (breed?) and since I live about 100 miles from McCrary, I wonder if they are as gentle and productive as the Italians or Caucasians?
Would it be wise to put them next to my present hives?
I have never heard of the Cordovans.

------------------
You are never too old to have a happy childhood.


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

Hello Tom:& welcome aboard,the Cordovan is an Italian,It is breed for color,I've had them for awhile now & I'm well pleased with them,they are gentle & produce good for me.As far as placing them next to your present hive you won't have any problems.are you planning on getting package bee's or Queen's to requeen the hives you already have? If you are getting package bee's I'd call my order in early,because they book fast.>>>>Mark


----------



## Sungold (May 11, 2003)

I have also purchased Cordovan's from McCary. They have been as gentle as they come. My only advise to anyone in dealing with Mr. McCary is you need to be patient, as he gets busy committment dates tend to slip. So, order early, be patient and enjoy them little buggers!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

They are a color variation of Italian. Since most seem to be bred from one strain they all seem to have pretty specific characteristics, hence the tendancy to refer to them as if they are a breed. They are very gentle and the make a lot of brood. They didn't seem to do so well here in Nebraska, but from what I've heard they do well in the South.


----------



## Tom H (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for the reply, Mark. I plan to purchase 3 complete packages for three new hives and also to re-queen one of my present hives. I requeened one of my hives this past July, so I expect her to produce a larger colony this spring.
BTW, I see you are in Oneonta, AL; My house is constructed from stone from Mount Chehaw and the stonemasons that laid it were from Oneonta. Chehaw State park is beautiful!

------------------
You are never too old to have a happy childhood.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

>I bought a bunch from McCary.















GRRRRR!!!!!
















NEVERMORE!


----------



## SippyBees (Feb 17, 2004)

Why nevermore Bullseye bill? What happened that gave you a negative opinion? I would like to know so I don't make the same mistake also.... I will say in advance though that probably EVERY breeder gets more orders than he can fill... and the weather has a BIG effect on what he can raise. The breeder just tries to make as many customers happy as he can... but can't please 'em all.
Thanx... just curious


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000625.html 
http://www.beesource.com/ubb/Forum2/HTML/000739.html


----------



## genecot (Nov 10, 2003)

I called McCrary was told they could only send queens via ups for $25. Because,they said the usps no longer delivered bees. Knew this was not true and ordered queens from other sources that sent them via usps.


----------



## SippyBees (Feb 17, 2004)

Well... on the subject of shipping, the UPS service just came out to Russell's Apiaries a few weeks ago and are trying to figure out a way they can ship packages economically. They are trying to come up with a package that won't kill bees AND makes sure they won't escape while in transit..... : )) But Russell told them "this is the way I ship 'em... like it or leave it"... : ))
BUT.... it is possible that UPS will ship packages in the near future....
FWIW
SippyBee


----------



## wjw777 (Mar 24, 2002)

hey guys,
I bought from McCary, He's one of the nicest beemen you can meet. you might have to wait a bit . but the wait is worth it his bees are beautiful and very gentle. one of his packages i bought from him produced over 200 lbs of honey last year. he's a real kool guy to talk to and i plan to buy from him again. Walt


----------



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

genecot:I don't know what is going on with usps,But I've known McCary for years & as Walt said he is one of the nicest man you would ever want to meet,I've never called him with a problem that he didn't bend over backward's to help me with.If he said a rooster dipped snuff,I'd raise his wing & look for the can.Also Mr:Russell that Sippybees is talking about is another fine source for Queen's.both of these men has a strong love for their bees & not just a commercial keeper trying to get rich.believe me I'm not advertising for either one of them I just have a lot of respect for them both.>>>>Mark


----------



## carnica bee (Jan 11, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your replies, you guys are great.


----------

